# Claudia Schiffer - Out for Coffee in West London 25.02.09 x4



## Tokko (26 Feb. 2009)

​


----------



## garypoet (2 März 2009)

she still looks nice


----------



## pieasch (3 März 2009)

danke für die fotos!!


----------



## Custec (7 Okt. 2013)

Super Bilder


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

sehr geschlossen


----------



## Bowes (21 Apr. 2014)

Dankeschön !!!


----------

